# Upgraded iPhone 6 to XR...



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Now when I bluetooth to my car, every ping, every text, engages my phone as if I’m making a call or ending a call.

Car goes, ‘thank you good bye’ after each letter I text and every time I start or end a ride. So annoying! This wasn’t an issue with my iPhone 6.

Of course I can turn Bluetooth off, but I prefer it on for when I receive actual phone calls.

Anyone have experience with this issue? Advice appreciated.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Now when I bluetooth to my car, every ping, every text, engages my phone as if I'm making a call or ending a call.
> 
> Car goes, 'thank you good bye' after each letter I text and every time I start or end a ride. So annoying! This wasn't an issue with my iPhone 6.
> 
> ...


I have a very similar issue. I use a Bluetooth earpiece. What I have happen is before each notification or navigation alert my earpiece makes some beeps like it does when it gets connected to. Unfortunately with navigation those beeps cover up the beginning of the navigation command. Happily I look at the map more than I rely on the spoken navigation.

I also have one other problem and it's specific to Uber. If I am on the phone and a ride request comes in I don't hear anything whatsoever out of the phone or over the Bluetooth earpiece. If I'm not looking at the screen I miss the ride request.


----------



## SWside (Oct 20, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Now when I bluetooth to my car, every ping, every text, engages my phone as if I'm making a call or ending a call.
> 
> Car goes, 'thank you good bye' after each letter I text and every time I start or end a ride. So annoying! This wasn't an issue with my iPhone 6.
> 
> ...


Year Make and Model .... might help us...

Does this car have Apple CarPlay?
Are you still plugging into a USB port on the car or the 12V cigarette lighter ?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

SWside said:


> Year Make and Model .... might help us...


2015 Chevy Equinox, no apple CarPlay, USB port works off and on for music, never charges phone, cig lighter does. Error message- one or the other or both don't recognize the other. But it worked great yesterday... or at last start up.

Any advice, greatly appreciated!


----------



## SWside (Oct 20, 2019)

We used to have a 2016 Equinox (same body style and infotainment) and I didn’t have this problem so I think it can be fixed.

I’m trying to remember.....

I believe we never used the USB port. It caused trouble. Plug into the 12V outlet for charging.
I do remember streaming music via Bluetooth.

I believe there is a setting that announces and offers to read text messages. This needs turned off.

I have a XR. Go to Settings, Bluetooth, click the i in a circle... next to your Equinox.

Is Show Notifications on? Turn it off.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

SWside said:


> We used to have a 2016 Equinox (same body style and infotainment) and I didn't have this problem so I think it can be fixed.
> 
> I'm trying to remember.....
> 
> ...


Im sorry but my point of reference is in an Android. Check the bluetooth settings and there may be individual features you can turn off.


----------

